# Would my setup work?



## sasschary (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi y'all,

So, I'm considering getting a 7.1 surround setup. However, I'm not quite sure if it would work with what I'd like, so I'm coming here for some help.

Anyway, I would like to get the following things to make up my system:

Q Acoustics 3000 5.1 System
Denon AVR-S930H

And I already own two Tannoy speakers which I would put in to make it 7.1. Anyway, I have a couple questions.

First, I primarily plan on running the system using my laptop. However, in the audio output properties of the HDMI output, it says the maximum number of channels is 2. I assume this probably means that output will not be able to carry a 7.1 surround output, unfortunately, correct? In this case, is there anything which I could get to connect through USB to run video and audio to the receiver?

And secondly (Though this I don't think will be too much of a problem, as I'm not planning on running anything at super high power), the receiver says it outputs 90 watts, but the speaker system says its output wattage is 540 watts. This seems rather high to me, am I missing something here?

Thanks in advance,
Sasschary


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Amplifiers output wattage, not speakers, so there may be some confusion on what rating applies to which product.

What are you looking to get from this system? Since a laptop is your source, are you only concerned with streaming media? Will you be using a different monitor for the video portion? How large is your room, and how far away will you be sitting from the speakers?


----------



## sasschary (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi, Jim,

Thanks for your response!

I am planning on using my TV for actual viewing. I'm looking for mostly movies, but also a bit of music (classical/concert band music). The room is about 15'x15', but it's also my living room so that's not all open space. The couch people would sit on is in the middle of the room.

I am also willing to spend a bit more money than what the products I linked above cost, up to about $1500.

Sasschary


----------

